

File Transfer - Garbage
http://xkcd.com/949/

======
neworbit
I traditionally use yousendit for this sort of thing, though they've gotten
awfully spammy about trying to upsell you on stuff you don't need. Dropload
used to do this, but I think they're gone too.

For that matter, I used to put stuff in my Yahoo Briefcase. But I might have
been the only person to do that :)

------
brainless
How about <http://ge.tt/> ? Their service is almost instant, no login. Your
friends can download while you are still uploading the file.

------
HardyLeung
I thought sendoid.com is the solution, but for some reason it no longer works
for me.

------
msie
Too bad drop.io is gone. It was dead simple to use and fulfilled all my needs.
:-(

------
mathattack
Thanks for posting. xkcd is great at pointing out the foibles in technology.

------
brendanlim
That's why we built <http://kicksend.com>

------
thedjpetersen
I still use e-mail for sending something to myself, or sharing it with a
friend.

------
dbtc
I use uTorrent or email a dropbox download link.

------
trustfundbaby
minus.com? letscrate.com?

